# Searching for a room



## aliaman12 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello,

I am a Senior engineer just started to work for NUS and relocated from Canada. I am searching for a room up to $800 near clementi MRT or NUS. In regards to this I would appreciate if some one could help me out in this as I am staying at a short term room rental which is very expensive.

Regards,

Syed


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes, Syed Singapore short term rentals can be expensive.

Try propertyguru (dot) com, sg-house(dot) com, iproperty (dot) com etc. or call a few rental agencies or email for their listings.

Good luck!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

and pick up the Saturday Straits Time - the classified is very helpful, vs the online ads - the online advertisers sometimes drown you by repeating their ads ..


----------

